# question about blue road bucks



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

bounty hunter said:


> I'm just tagging along with tracker14 for free beer.But might hit the woods one or twice...:chillin:


Hey man I'll see ya there. If theres 8 hunters whats 8 beers right. I accept one in return.:lol:


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

spice64 said:


> Me and my Buddy My are hunting with hank this fall. We will see You up there.


I'll see ya there. Were you and your buddy the ones to take the last two spots?


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

tracker14 said:


> Hey man I'll see ya there. If theres 8 hunters whats 8 beers right. I accept one in return.:lol:


I'll take you up on that beer & will have one for you in return. I home brew as a hobby & can probably make a clone of almost any commercial beer. Do you have a style or a specific beer that you like? That goes for anyone else going up too. It takes from 3-9 months to make a batch depending on the style. See you up there. 

I think I took the very last spot. When I called Hank I was expecting to be on standby in case someone backed out, but he said he'd take me & not hunt himself! I would have been fine on standby but he was pretty persistent! Anyway see ya'll up there!


----------



## Hood (Dec 25, 2007)

Itchin' to go said:


> We all got 3/4 shoulder mounts that should be done this week. I'll post pics when I get it back.


 
Hey, did you get the mounts back? I would love to see pictures.

Thanks


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

thundrst said:


> I think I took the very last spot. When I called Hank I was expecting to be on standby in case someone backed out, but he said he'd take me & not hunt himself! I would have been fine on standby but he was pretty persistent! Anyway see ya'll up there!


Got a tip from another MS'er this am and got in with Hank!!!!!! Apparently, there were a couple of guys that didn't get drawn. And now, I find out there's BEER involved!!!!!

I'm coming up alone and will be bow hunting - there may even be one more spot available (but not for long I'm sure).

Can't wait to meet you guys!


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

tracker14 said:


> I'll see ya there. Were you and your buddy the ones to take the last two spots?


My uncle and I are headed up to hunt with you guys the first week. It will be nice to meet you all and have a great time!!


----------



## DoninNe (Jan 24, 2008)

Does Hank have a web site?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

nope.

He is a talk to you and see if he likes you kind of guy..... He runs a pretty low key, family style setup.

Seriously, if you need details, ask on here and someone will pm you.


----------



## sjohn139 (Aug 6, 2003)

I got my License this year! and heading up to Hanks with my 11yr son. Can't wait to meet all. See ya in Sept.

Steve


----------



## rein1 (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks tallbear for the info on hank,i'll be up the first week...


----------



## fuunnyguy (Jun 26, 2003)

can you guys give a contact number or web address ? thanks


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Let me see if I got this right - is this everyone that's in camp the first week?

Michiganbowhunter
Tracker14 (with BountyHunter taggin along)
Thundrst
Spice64
Spice64's buddy
KalamazooKid
Jayzbird
Jayzbird's uncle
Rein1
Sjohn139 (and his 11 yr old son) although not sure he's coming 1st wk?
This will be one fun hunt and I for one can't wait. I'll be bowhunting and on my first bear hunt. I'll also be driving up alone on the 9th and should arrive sometime between 5-7 pm. Looking forward to the meet-n-greet over a couple of cold ones on Tuesday night!

Mark (K-Kid)


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

You guys will have a blast. There was 4-5 guys off here up there when I went (2006).

Hanks runs a great camp, a nice "family" oriented setup. Everyone had fun that year, except the night Hank almost died...., but he is better now and back to his old self...

It's all fun and games until you hear a story about a lady that chewed her own thumb off...... Things get a little weird at that end of the UP......:16suspect


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

KalamazooKid said:


> Let me see if I got this right - is this everyone that's in camp the first week?
> Michiganbowhunter
> Tracker14 (with BountyHunter taggin along)
> Thundrst
> ...


 
It's going to be a great time!! We will also be up there around the same time and leaving on Sunday. It won't be my first time for bear in the UP, but it sounds like it will be the best! I am going to be toting my Encore muzzy (I watch too many episodes of Jim Shockey) and my uncle a .308 Ruger. Woo hoo!!! It's going to be a most anticipated couple of months...


----------



## rein1 (Jun 30, 2008)

i'll be bringing up a omega that i won in a drawing but my bow will be my first choice..have used it for plenty of deer but never a bear.


----------



## michiganbowhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

hi i am also bringing my dad along too. he is looking forward to it as i said before his wife(my step mom) passed away a few months ago and a month after she passed my step brother passed away as well so he needs to get out and he agreed to go along with me. he has never hunted or been around anybody that hunts before. he is going to sit in the tree with me and film my hunt. ALSO HIS B-DAY is September 8th the monday before the the hunt, so who all are going to be there at the time let take him out for a beer that nite i plan on taking him golfing up there that day so you guys are welcome to tag along i dont golf be he is awsome at it. so he is really looking forward to be up there with me. any hunters near farmington hills wanna meet before we go up there for a beer to talk about our hunt feel free to send me a PM with your number. talk to you guys soon
Jim


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

I was unable to get internet access for the last week, so just now found out for sure that I did get the first hunt in Baraga Unit. I will be using a bow but will also bring up a rifle just in case (severly bad weather, or if I don't see anything up to the last day to hunt, etc.) I just can't wait. This is my first bear hunt, but I have been reading this forum for over a year, so that makes me an expert! LOL Learning all the specifics will be fun, just hope no one takes advantage of my "virgin" status! I will be going up Tues. 9-9 also, but will be leaving from a cabin near Gaylord, so the time will likely be the earliest Hank will let me be there! Can't wait to meet everyone & swap stories. John H.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Looks like camp will be full of MS'ers. I'm hunting with Hank 1st week as well. Looks like we are going to have a great time. Look out Bears & Beers!


----------

